# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  طلب ترجمة

## نبرآس الخير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على ترجمة لـ الحسن ابن محمد بن الحسن الحسيني النساب (النسابة ) فإني لم أستطع الحصول على ترجمة لهذا العلم .

----------

